# Travel to Australia on a tourist visa while 457 is being processed



## brp101010 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I was offered a job in Australia and when I accepted it, the MA told me that the whole process would take 3 months.

3 months since I sent him all my documentation will be on February the 3rd, and when I did it, I booked the flights right away. I had no idea that it could take more time.

The thing is... I already have the flights booked for February 3, the SBS was approved on December 22, date that the MA sent the nomination application.

I think I still need to wait for the nomination to be approved, and only then he'll submit the visa application. Correct?

I already have a tourist visa granted, I applied for it a while ago but never traveled to australia.

My question is... If by February 3 my 457 visa is not granted yet, would it be ok if I travel to Australia on a tourist visa and wait for it inside the country?

I don't have a return flight, booked just a one way flight. I was told that the immigration asks for a return flight and I may have problems if I don't have one. Also, would they know that I have a 457 being processed?

Would I need to book a return flight to show the immigration?

Did anybody done this recently?

What would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Kindred (Nov 23, 2015)

I heard from my immigration agent that this can cause problems, as the requirements for the Tourist Visa are not being met (you intend to stay in the country and could in theory work before the visa is approved).

So I'd say definitely not recommended, but I'm sure it's not impossible.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

There is the risk that you will be turned away at immigration if they do not believe you to be a genuine tourist - i.e. that you will work before your 457 is granted. However, other people on the forums have been able to do this successfully (albeit people from ETA/eVisitor eligible countries usually). Your 457 visa can be granted either onshore or offshore so that isn't an issue.


----------

